# ci salissi davvero



## victor99

Ciao a tutti.
Sto cercando di capire questa frase ma non ci riesco, poiché non so qual sia il significato di "ci" in essa. La frase è questa:
"Drexel mi pilotò verso l'ascensore e attese con me, per assicurarsi che *ci salissi* davvero".

Prima di tutto, non capisco perché si usa il verbo "salire"; credo che dovrebbe essere "uscire", e anche non capisco la funzione di "ci", non dovrebbe essere "ne", al fine di dire "ne uscissi davvero" (per dire "uscissi davvero da quel posto")?

Grazie a tutti per il vostro aiuto.
Saluti.


----------



## beloki

Ciao,

mi sembra che i due personaggi siano fuori e non dentro l'ascensore, quindi si usa il verbo _salire _inteso come _entrare_. 

Viene utilizzato _ci _come un avverbio di luogo, per evitare di ripetere "ascensore". Altrimenti sarebbe: "Drexel mi pilotò verso l'ascensore e attese con me, per assicurarsi che salissi davvero nell'ascensore".


----------



## green_984

Secondo me, in maniera più precisa, andrebbe scritto così: _Drexel mi pilotò verso l'ascensore e attese con me, per assicurarsi che io *vi *entrassi _(entrare *in esso*, in ascensore, cioè)_ prima di __salire_ (al piano superiore in questione). Poi ovviamente dipende dalla struttura dell'ascensore... Ad esempio, se è tipo montacarichi, non essendo chiuso, non vi si entra ma ci si sale ("*vi*" = in questo/quel luogo, ma con specifico valore di "dentro/all'interno", rispetto al più generico "*ci*", con valore di "su/sopra" nella frase che hai scritto). Quindi, se "vi entrassi" o "ci salissi" dipende dalla struttura dell'ascensore, ossia se si tratta di quello standard, cioè chiuso, o all'aperto tipo montacarichi.


----------



## bearded

victor99 said:


> al fine di dire "ne uscissi davvero" (per dire "uscissi davvero da quel posto")?


  
Allora devi fornire maggior contesto: i due sono nell'edificio a un piano alto e Drexel accompagna l'altro all'ascensore perché vuole che se ne vada..?
Anche in questo caso trovo valida la spiegazione di beloki al #2.


----------



## Olaszinhok

bearded said:


> Anche in questo caso trovo valida la spiegazione di beloki al #2.





Fra l'altro, la frase riportata in OP mi pare che suoni benone in italiano e che non si presti a fraintendimenti.


----------



## Starless74

Così come è scritta, la frase mi pare inequivocabile:
Drexel lo accompagna fino alla porta dell'ascensore (forse ce lo porta a spinta, visto che usa "mi pilotò") e attende lì per essere sicuro che salga sull'ascensore stesso.


----------



## green_984

Certo, la frase originale funziona dal punto di vista puramente lessicale e sintattico. Su questo nulla da dire.


----------



## symposium

Temo che il dubbio di Victor dipenda dal fatto che è madrelingua spagnolo: "salire" in italiano non significa "uscire". Hai però ragione, con il verbo "uscire" ci sarebbe voluta la particella "ne": "aspettò che ne uscissi".


----------



## Starless74

symposium said:


> Temo che il dubbio di Victor dipenda dal fatto che è madrelingua spagnolo: "salire" in italiano non significa "uscire".


 È vero! Che sbadato, avrei dovuto accorgermene subito.


----------



## Olaszinhok

symposium said:


> Temo che il dubbio di Victor dipenda dal fatto che è madrelingua spagnolo: "salire" in italiano non significa "uscire"



Avevo pensato anch'io a quest'aspetto, ma " salire" è un verbo davvero comune. (In ambedue le lingue, nonostante il significato totalmente diverso).


----------



## green_984

Qualche volta può capitare di incontrare "salire in ascensore" (es.: _ora salgo in ascensore_), forma colloquiale talvolta utilizzata che praticamente sintetizza "entrare in ascensore per salire/scendere". Forma che però personalmente non utilizzerei per rimanere fedele ai più coerenti "salire su" ed "entrare in" (quindi meglio _ora entro in ascensore_).


----------



## bearded

symposium said:


> dipenda dal fatto che è madrelingua spagnolo: "salire" in italiano non significa "uscire"


----------



## beloki

symposium said:


> Temo che il dubbio di Victor dipenda dal fatto che è madrelingua spagnolo: "salire" in italiano non significa "uscire". Hai però ragione, con il verbo "uscire" ci sarebbe voluta la particella "ne": "aspettò che ne uscissi".



Osservazione corretta, non avevo pensato alla possibile confusione nella traduzione di "salir".
Però pur ammettendo la confusione nel tradurre, credo che comunque, dal contesto, è evidente che una persona (Drexel) possa volersi assicurare che un altro entri in ascensore, non che ne esca fuori


----------



## green_984

Prima di uscire dall'ascensore, vi si entra. Mi pare logico...


----------



## lemure libero

victor99 said:


> Ciao a tutti.
> Sto cercando di capire questa frase ma non ci riesco, poiché non so qual sia il significato di "ci" in essa. La frase è questa:
> "Drexel mi pilotò verso l'ascensore e attese con me, per assicurarsi che *ci salissi* davvero".
> 
> Prima di tutto, non capisco perché si usa il verbo "salire"; credo che dovrebbe essere "uscire", e anche non capisco la funzione di "ci", non dovrebbe essere "ne", al fine di dire "ne uscissi davvero" (per dire "uscissi davvero da quel posto")?
> 
> Grazie a tutti per il vostro aiuto.
> Saluti.


In realtà il verbo "salire" è spesso usato quando si tratta di portarsi fisicamente ad una condizione di equilibrio sospeso, prossimo al moto o al galleggiamento. Si sale sulla bicicletta e sulla barca, anche se questa è più bassa del molo, sull'altalena e sul dondolo, ma non sulla panchina (se non in piedi), sulla giostra e sulla bilancia, anche se questa è una pesa per mezzi pesanti a filo del manto stradale. Sulla funicolare e l'ovovia, anche se scendono a valle. In via colloquiale, in alcuni casi, si alterna al verbo "montare" che è quasi un sinonimo.


----------



## green_984

Il verbo "montare" si distingue dal verbo "salire" (_sali sul marciapiede e aspettami un secondo_) per il fatto che solitamente non viene seguito da inattività. Ad esempio, dopo aver montato in bicicletta, si pedala. "Montare" stando poi fermi invece non è di uso comune. In quel caso si preferisce nettamente "salire".


----------



## lemure libero

Chiedo scusa,      o "... essere montato..." o "la bicicletta"


----------



## green_984

lemure libero said:


> Chiedo scusa,      o "... essere montato..." o "la bicicletta"


Sì, scusa. Un errore di distrazione: _*essere* montato *in *bicicletta. _Sono quelle situazioni (_essere montato in/aver montato la) _dove è umano confondersi un secondo. Grazie per avermi fatto notare l'errore  Non avevo riletto. Comunque vale principalmente il contenuto, il concetto che ho espresso nel post. Mi auguro di non dover far notare anch'io un errore a te. _Errare humanum est _


----------



## lemure libero




----------



## green_984

lemure libero said:


>


Magari potrebbe anche succedere di montare la panna stando in bicicletta... Non si sa mai, eh


----------

